# Life’s memories are still like the good old days if you just look in the right places



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Our 2 year old nephew has had his share of illness ever since he had covid this past July. He was feeling a lot better this morning, so we took him out to wave at our neighbors son waiting for the school bus to pick him up. While waiting for the bus, I Looked down the street and seen some kids were playing basketball while waiting for the bus👍 So instead of just standing there waiting for the bus, they made the most of what would normally be a boring time. When the bus stops out in front to pick up our neighbor’s son, the bus driver yells “Hi Thomas “ Since our nephew wasn’t out there the last couple days due to not feeling the best, this morning was extra special. The kid’s waived and yelled “ Hi Thomas😇❤“ it’s been a couple years ago, but I still remember Bill Hays telling me to shoot my slingshot if only for a short time to improve my accuracy. I practice what he told me. Not only to improve my accuracy, but mainly for me it helps me keep a positive attitude.
I hope everyone finds something to create a lifetime memory, not only for yourself, but the people around you


----------



## raulvillalobosjr (Sep 15, 2021)

Keep practicing on your accuracy!


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

raulvillalobosjr said:


> Keep practicing on your accuracy!


but.. just shoot for the fun of it, also, if not you can mess the whole thing up


----------

